# Tự chế nước lau sàn nhà an toàn không hóa chất



## Vũ Thu Hằng (9/4/18)

Nếu bạn muốn nhà mình luôn sạch bóng nhưng không phải dùng đến hóa chất thì tại sao không tự chế nước lau sàn nhà an toàn?

*Chế nước lau sàn nhà từ giấm, rượu và tinh dầu trà*



​
Để làm sạch bóng nền nhà thì bạn có thể sử dụng nhiều nguyên liệu khác nhau như chanh, giấm, rượu… và kết hợp với các loại tinh dầu thiên nhiên. Sự kết hợp này không chỉ giúp làm sạch nền nhà mà còn giúp nền nhà có hương thơm sảng khoái.

Nguyên liệu cần thiết để tạo nên loại nước lau nhà hiệu quả này chỉ cần một cốc rượu trắng, một chén giấm trắng chưng cất, 10 giọt tinh dầu trà, 10 giọt tinh dầu cam, 1 muỗng cà phê nước rửa chén và 2 lít nước máy. Trộn tất cả các nguyên liệu lại với nhau là bạn đã hoàn thành công đoạn pha chế nước lau sàn nhà không hóa chất, an toàn cho sức khỏe của mình.

*Tự chế nước lau nhà bằng giấm trắng hoặc chanh*



​
Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể dùng giấm trắng để làm sạch sàn nhà bằng gỗ. Bởi vì giấm là một loại axit nhẹ, sẽ giúp làm sạch bụi, các vết ố và nhiều vết bẩn cứng đầu khác. Bạn chỉ cần pha giấm trắng với một ít nước rồi dùng hỗn hợp này để làm sạch các vết bẩn, vết ố trong nhà, đặc biệt là đối với sàn nhà bằng gỗ.

Tương tự như giấm, chanh cũng có thể dùng để tự chế nước lau nhà an toàn không hóa chất. Lượng axit tự nhiên có trong chanh cũng sẽ giúp làm mờ, làm sạch các vết bẩn trên bề mặt cứng như sàn gỗ. Ngoài ra, nước chanh còn giúp khử mùi tanh hoặc giúp làm sạch các vết dầu mỡ bám trên sàn nhà.

_Nguồn: bachhoaxanh_​


----------

